# Donnie Yen's Flash Point(2007)(DVD SCREENER)



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 9, 2008)

This is the best film ive seen in my entire life!!!!!!



Fight scene and info

Its about 2 cop. 1 undercover and 1 detective.
undercover takes part in vietnamese gang which ends up trying to kill him, his house, and his girl, the other saves his ass, and fucks up the bitch with over 7 mins of action fighting,


*
IF ANYONE WANTS I WILL SEND THEM THE LINK OF THE MOVIE
(DVDscr)*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2008)

Best movie, eh? You didn't find out about it just because of me, did you?


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 9, 2008)

Send me the link to the movie.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 10, 2008)

no problem,
 and it was you who made me find out about the movie CrazyMoronX


----------



## narutorulez (Jan 10, 2008)

I have yet to see this film, and God damn I just love Donnie Yen, the only one from the old guys who seems to still be able to do alot of kung fu movies, though in SPL Sammo Hung was pretty badass playing against him, there is soon another movie with Sammo called Fatal Contact or something by that name


----------



## Kamina (Jan 10, 2008)

Send me the link dude, sounds awesome.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 10, 2008)

no f****** problem!!! *wat does spl stand for?* i wanna wactch it!!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 10, 2008)

Jet-Li said:


> no f****** problem!!! *wat does spl stand for?* i wanna wactch it!!



SPL stands for *Sha Po Lang* (translated as Kill Zone). It's a good movie too since the final fight was awesome.

Flash Point is also great. It's fun seeing Donnie Yen combine wrestling and martial arts together


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks!!!!I'm gonna watch that


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 11, 2008)

Jet Li, there's no other way for me to see this movie without downloading Veoh TV?  I'm not downloading Veoh Tv.

What up CP.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 11, 2008)

veoh tv literaly takes 3 mins to DL, and its worth it, lots of good quality stuff, please please download it!!???


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 13, 2008)

haha!  lamers!
this movie is out on blu-ray.  do yourselves a favor and watch it in the best quality possible.  veoh won't do it any justice.  the DTS audio is sick in this movie!

and "Sha Po Lang" does not mean "Kill Zone".  "Sha Po Lang" refers to the stars in the constellation.  If there is a proper translation to the term, it'd be "Wolves of Destruction".  Donnie Yen has a new movie coming in March.  I saw a trailer to it back when I went out to see Jet Li's new movie "The Warlords".  (and yes, the new Death Note movie teaser trailer played too)


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 13, 2008)

tinlunlau said:


> and "Sha Po Lang" does not mean "Kill Zone".  "Sha Po Lang" refers to the stars in the constellation.  If there is a proper translation to the term, it'd be "Wolves of Destruction".



Technically, it would refer to that, but the U.S. title is already stated as "Kill Zone."

And so it shall be written...


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 13, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Technically, it would refer to that, but the U.S. title is already stated as "Kill Zone."
> 
> And so it shall be written...



"Killzone" is just the American re-title of "SPL".  It has nothing to do with the real definition behind "Sha Po Lang".  Haven't you noticed how the Weinsteins love to make the most pointless re-titled names for Hong Kong films?

Rob-B-Hood's Americanized title is probably the most pointless out there.
It's "Robin-B-Hood" now.  (Hong Kong DVD now available courtesy of Joy Sales.  I translated the special features!!)


----------



## westway50 (Jan 13, 2008)

i didnt care much for this movie. i like spl better. the fights in this movie wasnt as memorable as his other movies for some reason 

the only part that was cool was when he jumped off the roof and did that kick move


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jan 14, 2008)

^I totally agree with you, SPL is WAYYYY better than Flashpoint in every way imaginable.  SPL's story wasn't amazing but it had some surprises, whereas Flashpoint's story was just meh.  The fighting is about on par between these two, but I'd still lean more towards SPL.  Also Sammo Hung and Wu Jing of SPL>the whole cast of Flashpoint (except Donnie Yen of course).

Trust me SPL is that much better than Flashpoint, go watch that!!!!


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 14, 2008)

I forgot to mention this.  Where can I watch or download SPL at?  Please don't say veoh.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 15, 2008)

i geuss veoh is the only choice to watch all donnie yens movie


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 15, 2008)

no problemo!!!!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 16, 2008)

This movie is ownage afterall.


I feel sorry for the mom. And Wilson, his life had to suck big time.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jan 17, 2008)

me me me I want the link to the movie ^_^


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 17, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> I forgot to mention this.  Where can I watch or download SPL at?  Please don't say veoh.



buy it on blu-ray or dvd.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 17, 2008)

dont worry acid, ill get you the link right away


----------



## Nev3r (Jan 17, 2008)

hey could u please send me the link to the movie as well?


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 17, 2008)

is that the only reason you sgined up?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 17, 2008)

What other reaon do you need to sign up for? To watch akick ass movieis a good reason. heh


----------

